# my t5 just finished conversion



## t4rt4n (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## MarkJ (Oct 25, 2015)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## exwindsurfer (Oct 25, 2015)

very smart van


----------



## izwozral (Oct 25, 2015)

Top job, very neat.


----------



## jeanette (Oct 26, 2015)

Very nice!! Looks great


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Oct 26, 2015)

What a posh looking van. There are so many talented people out there.


----------



## Rob H (Oct 26, 2015)

*T5 Conversion.*

Lovely job, get busy enjoying it now, .. more pics please.

Rob H.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 26, 2015)

stunning your in the wrong job.


----------



## caledonia (Oct 26, 2015)

It's not just a van it's a way of life! Cracking vehicle.


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 28, 2015)

That does not look like a self build, top top quality job.


----------



## t4rt4n (Oct 28, 2015)

*kit details*

i bought the conversion kit from VW T5 Camper Van Conversions | CALL 01202 929 375 | Dorset Poole Bournemouth | EVO Design. 
would recommend them, very helpful.


----------



## The laird (Oct 28, 2015)

*Falkirk*



t4rt4n said:


> View attachment 34813View attachment 34814View attachment 34815



Come and join us at the Falkirk meet and let's see the veh plz


----------

